# The sprig's rained in



## Medicine Man (Dec 30, 2009)

We had another good trip out west. The group ended up with 80 ducks total. 
I was able to hold a banded redhead and pintail even though I didn't kill either of'em .. But congratulations to my father in law who pulled the trigger on the pintail. I'll post more pictures later but I haven't slept in 4 days.


----------



## quackwacker (Dec 30, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 30, 2009)

Good job MM!


----------



## tony2001577 (Dec 30, 2009)

WOW!!! great trip !


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 30, 2009)

Good job.  I like the first pic, that shows that you really can kill them on the couch!!  

Nice birds.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 30, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL....congrats guys!


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 30, 2009)

The first day we had groups of pintails 20-30 at a time pour into the decoy's after we had our limits. A low number would be 200 that sat in the decoys the first day and appox 100 the second day. I have some picture's of those also I'll post later. They didn't turn out very well but I'll post'em anyway.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 30, 2009)

That's awesome!!! I'd be happy with 1 sprig and 1 bald plate this year! Very nice.


----------



## Shug1987 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 30, 2009)

PaulD said:


> That's awesome!!! I'd be happy with 1 sprig and 1 bald plate this year! Very nice.



Bald pate?Theres no "L" in widgeon man


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 30, 2009)

I know that is Lake Lanier, but what state are you claiming you were in?


----------



## PaulD (Dec 30, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Bald pate?Theres no "L" in widgeon man



 

FYI, your active now.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 30, 2009)

hek ya man looks great


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 30, 2009)

Absolutely awesome MM!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 30, 2009)

Heck of a trip.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Dec 30, 2009)

*Great Hunt*

MM, your "ATTA BOY" is in the mail! Nice work.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 30, 2009)

that is awesome!! congrats!!!


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like yall had a really good time


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow..congrats!


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 30, 2009)

This may be hard to believe but, we had as much fun out of the mud as we had in it.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

MM that last pic,the bird on the left,what is it?A widgeon?


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 30, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> MM that last pic,the bird on the left,what is it?A widgeon?



yea..


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 30, 2009)

Man that is too cool. Congrats on the slaying.


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 30, 2009)

did yall call the numbers in on the banded birds yet to see where they came from?!!


----------



## BandedWoodie (Dec 30, 2009)

Wonderful hunt.  Looks like a blast.  That is the kind of hunt we dream about.


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 30, 2009)

always let the father-in-law claim 'em...makes Christmas and Thanksgiving visits easier......congrats on the hunt


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 30, 2009)

JDAWG said:


> always let the father-in-law claim 'em...makes Christmas and Thanksgiving visits easier......congrats on the hunt



What made that bird even more special (besides him killing it) was... He was the only one that fired and it was a one shot and he fell dead.


----------



## head buster (Dec 30, 2009)

beautiful birds! congrats


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 30, 2009)

Sweet. Those are some great looking pics. Congrats on the kills!


----------



## Duckhawk (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats man! Great pics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2009)

Good job Michael!!


----------



## g24dawggone (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool job that looks like Port Aransas texas to me!


----------



## cooper76 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Where where you?*

Did you go with a guide?


----------



## hunter69 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like ya had a great trip,  congratulations


----------



## fredw (Dec 31, 2009)

Woooo doggies.....what a hunt.


----------



## crowe1187 (Dec 31, 2009)

How big of a group did yall take out there?


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 31, 2009)

crowe1187 said:


> How big of a group did yall take out there?



Medium size.


----------



## busa33 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Cajun quizine*

Did ya have any good meals at the cajun restaurant.....love them sausages.....lol


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 1, 2010)

busa33 said:


> Did ya have any good meals at the cajun restaurant.....love them sausages.....lol


----------



## robcarol (Jan 1, 2010)

bigkga69 said:


> did yall call the numbers in on the banded birds yet to see where they came from?!!



Called it in yesterday, they said it will take 2-4 weeks


----------



## injun joe (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweet hunt and good pics. Congrats to the killers.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey MM, 

Why aren't you in any of the photos holding a Dead Sprig. I figured a glory hound (and FE) like you would want your photo here for all to see???

Maybe there is someone in your party in witness protection??????

As much of an internet commando and duck expert as you portray yourself to be, why aren't you grinning here with a strap full of Pintails??

Suddenly modest??? We all have seen you before........


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 7, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Hey MM,
> 
> Why aren't you in any of the photos holding a Dead Sprig. I figured a glory hound (and FE) like you would want your photo here for all to see???
> 
> ...



Honestly, after you pulled the picture off the internet and posted it on the open forum stating you killed it (which you did not) in Georgia (of all places) you was the last person I had picked to call someone out on a picture. I would suggest you not send me anymore of your "Dear Michael" letters neither I'm not very impressed. Now just how much crow do you want to eat? Because as long as you open your mouth I'll feed it to you.
I don't lie? That's something you can learn from me.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 7, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Hey MM,
> 
> Why aren't you in any of the photos holding a Dead Sprig. I figured a glory hound (and FE) like you would want your photo here for all to see???
> 
> ...



WOW, for somebody who likes to cast stones about personal attacks you sure to like to go against what you preach.  That's a real low class move in my eyes. Don't know what little personal issue y'all got going on but I know hypocrasy, hate, and deception when I see it.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds lik a lovers spat to me. Did you forget to kiss him good night mm?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 7, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> Sounds lik a lovers spat to me. Did you forget to kiss him good night mm?



I don't like dishonesty, or getting "Dear Michael" letters. Regardless of who they are from


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 7, 2010)

I have no idea why I'm proving myself her but with all the fake's that have been floated around here..I guess I should.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey MM can ya send me the instructions on how to photoshop myself into a picture like that 

J/Kiddin man that looks like it was HOOT 


CONGRATS


----------



## PaulD (Jan 7, 2010)

I personally wouldn't have been suckered into that. 

You're quit cute with your little camo hand warmer.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 7, 2010)

He keeps his hands warm for a reason.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 7, 2010)

Who is that?


----------



## James Vincent (Jan 7, 2010)

Sure makes duck hunting in Ga and Ala suck. Them are some great memories


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 7, 2010)

Nitro did what?!


----------



## chundafied (Jan 7, 2010)

Holy shades and booney hat.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 8, 2010)

dang med man ,, you got a haircut ... lol after all these post ..i still didnt here you mention  WHERE  YALL WERE ...LOL  it dont matter ... yall wore em out  where ever you where .. i wish i could shoot better ,,i missed as many  as yall shot last weekend ,, over in alabama..great job


----------



## robcarol (Jan 8, 2010)

*Banded Pintail*

Received the Certificate from my Banded Pintail Today
He was Banded near Fairbanks Alaska 5/21/09 Hatched 
2008. This Duck Migrated about 4300 Miles to wind up in our spread. Was pleasantley suprised by this information.


----------

